# White HMPK Pair



## Hang (Mar 16, 2015)

It's finally time, been conditioning them with frozen blood worm, pallets, and a little BBS. Feel free to leave any suggestion or feedback.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

They're quite pretty! I'd be interested in ordering one of their fry. Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Hang (Mar 16, 2015)

Update: Just woke and released the female, there doesn't seem to be alot of aggression from the male, female tends to be under the nest alot.


----------

